# KDH/get2gether 12-13-03 pics



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog and Wilber enjoying some good eats and plenty of refreshments.Man if I aint still smelling that menhaden oil!Thanxs 'bucket!LOL


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*more pics*

One of the nicest guys I have ever fished with.Ken, hell of a fish!
Largest fish caught,buy one of the nicer guys on the surf.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ken and anthony,with Wilber in the background.TheRusty Ritz was where the fun really began.
Man that was some good shrimp!


----------



## ponchojoe (May 10, 2003)

Nice fish. Looks like all had a good time.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Me and 'bucket didn't want to ge out done by Ken,We headed south.Stopped by the old Coastgaurd station and saw 1 nice fish,but decided to go farther South.Nice call 'bucket.

All those breakoffs finally paid off!
Nice fishand nice work.
I hope we ge to do this again
Hey did mention all fish were caught on all spinning tackle?
Awesome job!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

How bout an action shot?
'bucket fighting hisfish,and the wholetime telling meabout that lucky menhaden oil....... Good bite,thanx for the fillet,and my oldman will send you some of that fish head soup


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Had to take 1 mre pic of the fish that 'bucket caught before we put him on the cutting board.........What time is it Mark?Need to put some fresh bait on........


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NS4D.....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice work on th pics NS4D an th chue was wonderful. Tried to sneak out with what was left from th feast.  

BTW, do ya have a pic of me that I don't look like I'm having a seizure?  Nice mmeting ya!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I'm glad you took the pictures,the next time u all have another rmeeting I'll surely be there,wish I could of been there but my son came in from Alabama on Friday,so next time count me in. TRIGGER


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

NS4D,

Yep sinning tackle that's `bout right  Fish head soup ? Does that come w/crackers, hot sauce, and menhaden oil ! And you are more then welcome to go next time as long as you stop eating the bait. You scare the eels too much  

Yes Al, ~ every 15 minutes check and change bait as it keeps the fish, the tackle shops, and me happy. Agree w/Clay nice digital camera except you need to be the one holding the fish up next time  

Life ?? Short or long fish hard anyway,

`bucket


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

NS4D, thanks for taking the pictures. Had a great time and need to catch up with you guys and fish the Virginia hot spots sometimes. 
Bucket, thanks for teaching me how to not set a sandspike. hehe But no kidding, congrats on the fish. It was tough fishing with very few bites. We got lucky, but I'm sure these guys will get us back next time.

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

OHHHHH....I did ferget about the ole'sandspike.Can I get some lesssons on how to set a sand spike,Mark?Really wished I had my camera set


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Yes sand spikes fear me much more then fish do  And Ken, better lucky then good any day  

Fish fresh bait, not on credit - eh Al ?!

`bucket


----------



## haggard1 (Nov 8, 2003)

Nice fish and excellent pics. Sorry we missed it.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay thanks to Sandflea, I am going try so here goes.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ken was more of the non-braggin shore fishermen I have known.As the inside joke was,I woulda had that fish on a stringer,draggin her across the beach .


Shag,I swear I had some pics of ya!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Attempt number two.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Number three


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

And one more and done for now until I figure out who is in the pictures.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Now is there any way to make the pics a little sharper, or is it too late?

Have Jeep will travel.  

Had a blast.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Shaggy, ya done fine...*

Cant buy beer aka th grill master, Mayor of Grandveiw, Wilber, Cdog an Mapcaster. Great group of guys!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

The picture of Ken's fish doesn't do it justice. It was truly a nice fish. Nice pics everyone. I truly had a great time and hope to fish with everyone in the future.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Nice job and thanks for posting the pics I just wish I live closer so I could at least watch you guys


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Good job Nsearch. My shots are in the developing place, should be back this afternoon.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Great pics! you are really making me wish I hadn't missed it.


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Excellent Pics!

Great to hear everyone had an excellent time! Nice fish Ken! My grandma pulled through with the help of many prayers! She is stable and out of ICU. I will try again next year fellas.. or the next time, whichever comes first. 

Macman


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, that's some good news Macman. Now, since I got this thing and I have a captive audience to experiment with I'll post a few more from Saturday.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

And, I am almost done number two, okay , they AIn't great, but it's my first time and how many knew how to "do it" the first time? Let me play a bit longer.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

And finally (at least for now) the last one. Thanks Wilber, I had fun.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Shaggy and nsearch, nice work. I'll just put my junk pics back in the little Envelope. Thanks Guys.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

With a little more "play" time with my new toy, hopefully next time pics will be better. Once again, THANKS for the good time.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Shaggy, you got some good pictures. You getting better every time. Thats going to be my next purchase.

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wilber said:


> *Shaggy and nsearch, nice work. I'll just put my junk pics back in the little Envelope. Thanks Guys. *


Hey Wilber, ya got th group pics an th "action" pics from th social don't ya? I wanna see em!


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Yeah Wilber, lets see them.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Great to be able to but some faces with some names . 
Thanks for the PICS . Some nice a$$ fish as well . I guess I missed a great time . Glad you all enjoyed it . Thats whats it all about .


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Yeah Wilber,*

Since I couldn't be there please let me see all the pics! If you guys e-mail me all the pics with info @ [email protected]. I'll do a Slideshow of them, so lets get them all posted guys....Tightlines


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Menhaden oil never hurts your chances of catching fish right Cdog?Nice pictures guys


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

HaPPyPapPy832443 said:


> *Menhaden oil never hurts your chances of catching fish right Cdog?Nice pictures guys *


I'm becoming a more popular person ta feesh with. Most people to my left an right usally hook up while I drowns my bait.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*According to my "Crystalball"* After Dec you're gonna be the one "bowed up" Cdog,(without the aid of menhaden oil) promise..  That menhaden oil ain't all it's cracked up to be....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> *According to my "Crystalball" After Dec you're gonna be the one "bowed up" Cdog,(without the aid of menhaden oil) promise..  That menhaden oil ain't all it's cracked up to be....  *


Hope ya crystalball is right. That'd be a good way ta start 04.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

DD et al,

Menhaden oil is simply a sign of the ultimate in surf fishing desperation ergo why I have some in my bucket  

M.O.S. Mullet, get ya some,

`bucket


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

The Bucket said:


> *DD et al,
> 
> Menhaden oil is simply a sign of the ultimate in surf fishing desperation ergo why I have some in my bucket
> 
> ...


Desperate???? Didn't ya get a 34"er?  Maybe I need th oil.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

The Bucket said:


> *
> 
> M.O.S. Mullet, get ya some,
> 
> `bucket *


 Tell me ya don't know Mullet??  Hopeyado,FHB'S a pretty good guy,*"nuts" though... *


----------



## SEMM (Dec 9, 2003)

*Mehhaden Oil*

Speakin' of menhaden oil, I could live without it all together. 

While were at it, sink the Reedville fleet, and put an end to the mass extermination of the lowly menhaden.

Wonder how many menhaden gourged game fish would be in the surf if the Reedville fleet didn't exist?

Speakin of Mullet, great guy, but can talk up a dictionary  

Mullet chucks a mean javilin to boot.

SEMM


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I like to take baths in Menhaden oil before going fish;it always increases my chances of catching fish.


----------

